# Calendar Day One - 18th May



## Shellvz

Hey Ladies,

Has anyone else discovered af's uninvited arrival today?

Funny how we instantly change from wondering if we succeeded - to grieving our lost hope & dream - to starting a brand new cycle with fresh hope of BFP this time! 

All within moments... I have never seen my chart automatically update so fast!

If you are in the same position as I - love to journey with you through this cycle. 

Starting today - Calendar Day One.


----------



## electrcaldiva

Yep....this was me yesterday....I used 4 of the 10 ept's i got with my fertibella i just knew i was preggers... i was heavily bloated and feeling nauseated. I guess i wanted to be preggers so bad that i was having symptoms or it could have been the fertibella... i take it with food and ive only been taking it technically for 3 days anyway we'll get our chance again this month gl....


----------



## electrcaldiva

electrcaldiva said:


> Yep....this was me yesterday....I used 4 of the 10 ept's i got with my fertibella i just knew i was preggers... i was heavily bloated and feeling nauseated. I guess i wanted to be preggers so bad that i was having symptoms or it could have been the fertibella... i take it with food and ive only been taking it technically for 3 days anyway we'll get our chance again this month gl....

so according to fertiltyfriend my cd1 is today...i really want a son but i will gladly be grateful for a daughter as well.. should i bd on may 30th or may 31st>


----------



## Shellvz

I know... Symptoms can be so confusing & misleading. Pre-natal vitamins affected me first cycle - we were convinced we were preg as I have never felt so ill. Turns out it was my body adjusting to vitamin increase.

We are going to try whenever possible this cycle. Give it our best shot and be it boy or girl I will be grateful :)


----------



## garfie

Hi hun do you use OPK's to help tell you when you are about to O? as taking your temp (which is good as well) only tells you after the event.

Have you been TTC long?

Wish you luck this cycle :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## electrcaldiva

This will be my ist time using opk's this cycle... I have a period tracker app on my phone which says I should o around the 29th...ive been pluging my cycles in this since my mc in jan...fertilityfriendsays i should o around the 31st....im going start using opk's around the 27th...dont wanna miss the chance to bd while im o'ing


----------



## Shellvz

I temp & use opk's - have found both very helpful in discovering ovulation :)


----------



## Shellvz

CD3

Feeling relaxed & calm with this new cycle. Being a newby ttc I have been learning so much with each attempt. This is our 3rd cycle actively ttc.

My temp has been all over the shop but I understand it can be erratic while af in town.

Perhaps the biggest lesson learned so far is that I have no control over falling pregnant. Coming to terms with my lack of control was confronting to begin with. I honestly expected it would be easy. I knew my age would be a factor but i don't think I truly believed it.

Funny how we think we are young & invincible till we realise we are not ;)

This cycle, I feel a lot more relaxed and accepting. We will certainly give it our best shot but I know that if we are unsuccessful then come af we start again instantly - another CD1 and a fresh start...


----------



## Shellvz

CD5

Af finished, focusing on living in the now - and not next week :)

I have been exercising regularly for past month (Mon, Tue, Thu & Fri) as I want to get in the best shape I can before BFP and pregnancy.

I am always amazed at how quickly your body improves with exercise and how quickly it declines without it! At my age, my metabolism is no longer a good friend and if I don't burn the calories consumed I do store it for later!

I wonder though - how much exercise is too much? Read so many conflicting articles online - need to be good weight and fitness to conceive and have healthy pregnancy opposed to too much exercise & weight loss/gain messes with ovulation...

I guess as long as I keep charting ovulation I will see if my increased exercise helps or hinders...

Anyone else changed their exercise pattern while ttc?


----------



## electrcaldiva

Shellvs we are on CD4 girlie... Im taking fertibella and ive noticed a tiny little cramp here and there...im usually not a cramper...i just figured the fertibella is working it out with my lady parts down there...:) anyhoo i probably wont be doing a temp chart my work schedule is brutal I work 6:30 pm to 6:30 am... So we usually bd before I got to sleep...dh works 3pm to 3am so it works out really good...I do plan on using the opk that came with the fertibella....I guess we should start checking for O around the 27th? Ive read in some of the reviews that you can tell when you O with fertibella so i'll be on the look out for cm...I hadn't paid attention to it until I started ttc...i also started taking prenatals today...up until today I had been taking the gnc womans active packs but they didnt have any iron in them...my ob called in prenatals and said these should help me too


----------



## Shellvz

Hey electrcaldiva, 

We might be in different time zones as I am in the morning of Tue 22nd May. My chart shows me as CD 5.

Just be aware of one thing when you start pre-natal vitamins - they can make you feel really sick. I now have to take them at night - after dinner before I go to sleep - so the side effects occur while I sleep. It is the high levels of iron and minerals which normally would go to a baby - but as we are still ttc our body gets it all!


----------



## electrcaldiva

ahhh that explains it ....im on est time its 9:40pm here in michigan... thanks for the advice on the prenatals...i will start taking them before bed...


----------



## Mom To 2

Hey ladies! AF showed for me on Friday, I am cycle day 4. This is now my 7th cycle of TTC, I got pregnant my first month of trying, that was in Dec but mc just a few days later after that wonderful BFP. Every month I am just convinced I am pregnant, and then get those horrible BFN. Both of my kids were very easy for me to concieve, got pregnant with my daughter the first month trying and was even using condoms when I got pregnant with my son. But this one is proving to be a challenge. Guess I'm not as young as I used to be. 
... 

Shell, as far as the exercise goes I think it's a great idea. When I got pregnant with my son I was in the best shape of my life. I began running for the first time ever and had been doing it for about three months and lost 8 lbs.


----------



## Shellvz

I am sorry about your mc Mom To 2. I hope that you get your BFP soon :)

Are you still running?


----------



## Mom To 2

Not like I used to at all. I actually hate to run so I go through spurts with it. When I was talking about was 10 yrs ago this past Feb., it was my 27th birthday and I was feeling old and ran 2 miles for probly the first time in my life! LOL! But since then I have ran 3 half marathons! Last weekend I ran a 5k, 3.1 miles but I hadnt ran that far since November. I need to start again though, I have about 5 lbs that have crept up out of nowhere recently.


----------



## Mom To 2

So what have you ladies been trying to get your BFP?

I tried Pre-Seed, used most of a tube over three months, but DH did not like it so we didn't try it again. I have been having issues with no CM at all and I think that has been our problem. I tried Robitussin one month, it didn't help at all. 
So last month I started taking 1000 mg of Evening Primrose Oil in the morning and evening, and also Musinex three times a day for 6 days just before I was expecting to ovulate. I had fertile CM for the first time! So I am doing both of them again this month. I also use the CB digital smileys so I know when I ovulate..I get ovulation pain though so I know when I do anyway. Just love seeing that smiley as reassurance... :winkwink:
I think I am going to try softcups for the first time also.


----------



## Shellvz

I am going to try pre-seed for first time this cycle - Number 3. 

Last month I took EPO plus fish oil 3 times a day and then switched to flaxeed oil 3 times a day after ovulation. I have never had so much cm in my life before - so doing that again!

I use opk strips from Day 11 till I get a positive (Day 14, then Day 13 last two cycles) and I temp every morning :)


----------



## electrcaldiva

Im doing fertibella and prenatals... I started taking the fertibella a few weeks ago and then stopped... i just knew i was preggers but after taking 4 ept's 4 and 5 days before i expected af and getting BFN i finally accepted i wasn't preggers and started taking the fertibella again and around the 3rd day on them my af came 2 days early...I was ok with that im usually every 26 to 28 days anyway.... I feel like its doing something....im going to stick with the fertibella for 6 months... I aslo have a script from my ob for clomid in my arsenal so i'll get my BFP one way or another :thumbup: Also im getting a jump on my planning...When I was preggers a few months ago we werent trying and we werent preventing.. i was planning to ttc in september...i was going to try for a july baby...I love cancers and Leos.....but after mc in feb I was like man i really want this love child so now im on a mission....


----------



## Shellvz

Well... this morning one of my close friends gave birth to her 4th baby girl. She is 36yrs and conceived naturally for all of them :)

It is never too late and we too shall get our BFP's :)


----------



## Mom To 2

Sorry to hear about your mc electrcaldiva.

That's awesome for your friend Shell! 
I fully believe we will be bringing in those BFP soon! I hate this stage where I'm at right now, waiting to ovulate and just feel like time is wasting. Kids get out of school tomorrow so I'm excited for that and maybe it will get my mind off TTC some. I love summers when they are home with me all day!


----------



## electrcaldiva

babydust to all of us....


----------



## Shellvz

I was reading up about honey and cinnamon today... Have you ladies heard about its benefits ttc? Are any of you including honey and cinnamon in your plan?

I was thinking of starting tonight - honey, cinnamon and milk before bed and I have just bought a new cereal which contains manuka honey and cinnamon for breakfast. 

Thought it is worth a shot and I like the taste...


----------



## Mom To 2

I haven't heard anything about cinnamon and honey but I sure do love both. I'm going to check into it. Starting a new diet today, more healthy eating really. I have had too many dinner and lunch dates with friends and my clothes are getting a little snug...


----------



## Shellvz

CD 7

Feeling very happy today - had some good news (different news each day) regarding some family and friends and am basking in it :)

I feel open to whatever this cycle eventuates - should we conceive I will be estatic but I no longer feel like my world will crumble if af shows.

Feel like I am in a really good emotional place and that the constant striving of the last few months is finished or atleast diminished. I honestly have no idea when we will conceive I just believe deep down in my heart we will.

I leave my life in God's hands - do what I can to conceive and believe for the best. I feel like 'hope' has come alive again in my heart/spirit and it is such a better place to be compared to disappointment and despair!


----------



## Shellvz

CD 9

Started using pre-seed. Figure sperm may survive to ovulation from now on.

This is our week coming up ladies. I will start opk's on Monday. Expecting to get a positive Tue or Wed and to ovulate on CD 13 or 14 (going on my previous cycles).

Wishing you all the best and have fun :)


----------



## electrcaldiva

ok im going to buy cbd opk (clear blue digital) i'll start on monday as well. according to my cycle length and fertility friend I should be bd'ing wed & thur trying for that baby boy....good luck....and baby dust to all of us....


----------



## Mom To 2

Love your positive vibe Shell! You are a mirror to my feelings this month also. Just got home from the best church service, the message was "Keep on Singing" and was about no matter what your trials in life are to keep in praising God bc he's right there with you. 

God's silence does not represent his absence.

I started Evening Primrose last week and have cervical mucus :happydance: , so undecided on if I'm taking Musinex...might give it a couple of days and see if it increases. I am going to use Soft Cups for the first time this week, and will use them till I'm sure I have ovulated. Starting my digital ovulation tests on Wed, expecting my smiley on Thurs or Fri.
Excited ovulation week is here!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Shellvz

I feel quite relaxed and a growing anticipation with this cycle. Can't seem to help a growing sense of wonder if this will be the month...

It's nice that we are on the same path at the same time. Our cycles may vary in particulars and length but to know that there are atleast 2 other ladies who understand what we are going through is great :)

I woke up with an ear ache and runny nose - so have started taking Bisolvn Chesty tablets as they should drain my ear. I googled it first to see what effect it could have ttc and it seems it may help thin cm - so figure it may work on both counts.

I don't want to get sick!


----------



## Shellvz

I love that thought - God's silence does not represent his absence. 

God is in control and learning that I am not in control has been one of my hardest lessons. I have no regrets though - if I had fallen pregnant straight away I wouldn't have sought out this website, wouldn't have been encouraged and tried to encourage other women.

EPO is excellent - I swear by it - just remember to stop taking it once you ovulate. I switch to flaxeed oil.

Whatever happens I believe it happens for a reason :)





Mom To 2 said:


> Love your positive vibe Shell! You are a mirror to my feelings this month also. Just got home from the best church service, the message was "Keep on Singing" and was about no matter what your trials in life are to keep in praising God bc he's right there with you.
> 
> God's silence does not represent his absence.
> 
> I started Evening Primrose last week and have cervical mucus :happydance: , so undecided on if I'm taking Musinex...might give it a couple of days and see if it increases. I am going to use Soft Cups for the first time this week, and will use them till I'm sure I have ovulated. Starting my digital ovulation tests on Wed, expecting my smiley on Thurs or Fri.
> Excited ovulation week is here!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Shellvz

Let me know what you think of the clear blue digital - I am using normal strip tests...




electrcaldiva said:


> ok im going to buy cbd opk (clear blue digital) i'll start on monday as well. according to my cycle length and fertility friend I should be bd'ing wed & thur trying for that baby boy....good luck....and baby dust to all of us....


----------



## electrcaldiva

Shellvz said:


> Let me know what you think of the clear blue digital - I am using normal strip tests...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electrcaldiva said:
> 
> 
> ok im going to buy cbd opk (clear blue digital) i'll start on monday as well. according to my cycle length and fertility friend I should be bd'ing wed & thur trying for that baby boy....good luck....and baby dust to all of us....Click to expand...

ok will do...i bought the 7 pack for $24 at walmart...im going to use the ones that came with the fertibella too for comparison...I will report back with pics...ok girls lets make some babies....:dust:


----------



## Shellvz

Love it :)


----------



## Mom To 2

Shell- Hope your able to fight off that sickness!!

I stopped the evening primrose oil last month when I ovulated. Why do you take the flaxseed oil? Seems I read something about it...

I have been using the digital smileys for about three or maybe four months now. I love them! It's the highlight of my month when I see that smiley face. :haha: I have never used the test strips before so don't have anything to compare it to. I ovulate 2 weeks from my cycle start day every month. Only a few times it has been off by a day so I have been very regular with my cycle. I figured out with them also that I have ovulation pain, didnt know what it was before, so I could stop using them but I love seeing that reasuring smiley. :thumbup:

electrcal- Love that, lets make some babies! haha!!


----------



## Shellvz

https://www.askanaturopath.com/faqs/preconception-evening-primrose-oil-flaxseed-oil/p/355

This article has some good information about EPO, Flaxseed oil and Fish oil.

From what I understand: EPO till ovulation, Flaxseed oil till conception then fish oil during pregnancy.

They each contain Omega 3 & Omega 6 - both important fatty acids.






Mom To 2 said:


> Shell- Hope your able to fight off that sickness!!
> 
> I stopped the evening primrose oil last month when I ovulated. Why do you take the flaxseed oil? Seems I read something about it...
> 
> I have been using the digital smileys for about three or maybe four months now. I love them! It's the highlight of my month when I see that smiley face. :haha: I have never used the test strips before so don't have anything to compare it to. I ovulate 2 weeks from my cycle start day every month. Only a few times it has been off by a day so I have been very regular with my cycle. I figured out with them also that I have ovulation pain, didnt know what it was before, so I could stop using them but I love seeing that reasuring smiley. :thumbup:
> 
> electrcal- Love that, lets make some babies! haha!!


----------



## Shellvz

Hhmm... CD11 just tested positive opk.

Unexpected as I thought it would be tomorrow for positive. I may have just caught the beginning so will test again tomorrow and keep temping.

Looks like I am set to ovulate earlier than anticipated :)


----------



## Mom To 2

Time to get to baby making!!!:happydance:


----------



## Shellvz

Temp dip this morning, 3 sharp stabbing pains in my right side ovary during night - woke me up it was so painful.

I am pretty sure ovulation is today. CD 12 - thought it was early but thinking back not unusual for me to have some cycles only 26 days. The difference is now I know what is happening. Good thing is I will find out my answer sooner :)

Will test opk again tonight after work - see if change. Expecting temp rise tomorrow morning...

All the best girls :)


----------



## Shellvz

CD 12

Another positive opk

Will see if my temp goes up in the morning or not...


----------



## Shellvz

Massive temp rise so I ovulated yesterday CD12.

Today is CD13 and now instantly 1dpo...

Feeling very glad that I am temping and using OPK's otherwise I may have missed this months window - as according to my ovulation chart I should ovulate today or tomorrow. If I had followed that I may have bd'd on the wrong days!

I know it is WAY too soon to symptom spot but I have such unbelievably sore boobs since yesterday and I have no memory of having sore boobs at or after ovulation! They are as sore as when I am due for af!

Where are you girls at?


----------



## Shellvz

Well - thought it would be fun and interesting to list symptoms as they occur each day. Despite our best intentions we will symptom spot so good to have a record for this cycle and to compare to future cycles.

I will just keep editing this one reply :)

1DPO - ovulation pain (right side), very sore tender breasts
2DPO - no symptoms
3DPO - temp dip (fallback) fatigue, heartburn, wind
4DPO - heartburn, wind, sore nipples
5DPO - nausea, wind, sore nipples
6DPO - tender heavy breasts, wind
7DPO
8DPO
9DPO
10DPO
11DPO
12DPO
13DPO
14DPO


----------



## Mom To 2

Hey! Sorry, had a virus on my laptop so had to have my husband remove it for me before I could get back on. 
Sounds like you have had an interesting few days! Glad you caught the ovulation window! Hopefully the sore boobs is a good sign, I have heard that it can be. Mine get sore some months after ovulation, but never when I was pregnant till later, but everyone is different.
I am feeling bummed, have been taking EPO and musinex but I have had very, very little cervical mucus and none at all today. Expecting that smiley in my digital ovulation Thurs or Fri, so wish there was some CM to be excited about.
Think writing down symptoms is a great idea, I will do the same after I ovulate.


----------



## Shellvz

Mom To 2 said:


> Hey! Sorry, had a virus on my laptop so had to have my husband remove it for me before I could get back on.
> Sounds like you have had an interesting few days! Glad you caught the ovulation window! Hopefully the sore boobs is a good sign, I have heard that it can be. Mine get sore some months after ovulation, but never when I was pregnant till later, but everyone is different.
> I am feeling bummed, have been taking EPO and musinex but I have had very, very little cervical mucus and none at all today. Expecting that smiley in my digital ovulation Thurs or Fri, so wish there was some CM to be excited about.
> Think writing down symptoms is a great idea, I will do the same after I ovulate.

Pre-seed can also help if cm absent or small quantities as it mirrors ewcm. Might be worth a try next time...?


----------



## electrcaldiva

I started testing monday and got a :) on tues at 6:30 am... I really wanted to bd close to ovulation (I read that if your trying for a boy try to bd on the day you O) I used the opk's from cbd on mon & tues @ 6:30am and then I used the opk's from fertibella @ 2pm & 10pm....We bd at 12:30am wed and then again at 11:00 am...I did have a :) today at 5pm... according to fertility friend I should have O'd today... How long after I o should I have a :) ? I'm going to take a cbd when I get home from work at 6:30 am and see if i still have one...


----------



## Mom To 2

Shell- I tried Pre-seed for about 3 months but still no BFP. I stopped using it bc my husband doesnt like it. 

E- You ovulate up to 48 hrs after you get the smiley. It reads the hormone surge you get prior to ovulating. I get ovulation pains usually about 12 hrs after gettting the smiley, but everyone is different on how soon ovulation will occur. 

Didn't get my smiley today, expecting it tomorrow. 

Good luck catching those eggies girls!!


----------



## electrcaldiva

I did another CBD when i got home from work this morning at 7 and the smiley face was gone.....im super excited....Im going to try and not get too crazy while in the tww....I'm expecting :af: on june 14th...so i'll do an ept maybe on the 11th.....:dust:


----------



## Mom To 2

I read that even though the smiley is gone it doesn't necessarily mean you ovulated yet, just the surge is gone. I was confused about that! Its all so complicated....hope this is all three of our months!!!


----------



## Shellvz

Mom To 2 said:


> I read that even though the smiley is gone it doesn't necessarily mean you ovulated yet, just the surge is gone. I was confused about that! Its all so complicated....hope this is all three of our months!!!

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#9

Can I get a positive OPK and then not ovulate?

"Yup! It is possible for your body to "gear up" to ovulate, leading to an LH surge-- and then, for some reason (such as stress, illness, travel, or random fluke), your body fails to release an egg. When this happens, your LH surge will dissipate and your cevical mucus (a signal of fertility) will dry up. Once the stress is resolved, your body will try again. This can happen more than once per cycle. Therefore, there is no way to be sure you ovulated, even if you had a positive OPK. OPK's are most accurate when used in conjunction with fertility charting (NFP or FAM.) That way, a positive OPK can be cross-checked with an increase in basal body temperature and/or cervical mucus dry-up."


----------



## Mom To 2

Thanks for the info Shell! 

E- AF is due for me on the 14th also!


----------



## Shellvz

Mom To 2 said:


> Thanks for the info Shell!
> 
> E- AF is due for me on the 14th also!


You're welcome :)

AF is due for me on 12th...


----------



## Mom To 2

Got my smiley yesterday. :happydance:
bd the night before, lastnight, and plan to today also. Hope we are catching that egg!


----------



## Shellvz

Mom To 2 said:


> Got my smiley yesterday. :happydance:
> bd the night before, lastnight, and plan to today also. Hope we are catching that egg!

Yay :)
All the best with this cycle :)


----------



## Shellvz

Shellvz said:


> Well - thought it would be fun and interesting to list symptoms as they occur each day. Despite our best intentions we will symptom spot so good to have a record for this cycle and to compare to future cycles.
> 
> I will just keep editing this one reply :)
> 
> 1DPO - ovulation pain (right side), very sore tender breasts
> 2DPO - no symptoms
> 3DPO - temp dip (fallback) fatigue, heartburn, wind
> 4DPO - heartburn, wind, sore nipples
> 5DPO - nausea, wind, sore nipples
> 6DPO - tender heavy breasts, wind
> 7DPO - temp dip, sore breasts, wind, tired, bloated
> 8DPO - temp rise, sore breasts, cramping, wind, tired, bloated
> 9DPO - temp rise, sore breasts, cramping, wind, tired, bloated, cranky
> 10DPO -temp dip, head cold, headache, sore breasts, cramping, blues
> 11DPO
> 12DPO
> 13DPO
> 14DPO

Nearly half way through 2ww (tomorrow 7dpo). All symptoms so far I am acrediting to progesterone. From today onwards implantation is possible if egg fertilised.

:coffee:


----------



## Mom To 2

Shellvz said:


> Shellvz said:
> 
> 
> From today onwards implantation is possible if egg fertilised.
> 
> :coffee:
> 
> I did not know that! Awesome!Click to expand...


----------



## Shellvz

Mom To 2 said:


> Shellvz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shellvz said:
> 
> 
> From today onwards implantation is possible if egg fertilised.
> 
> :coffee:
> 
> I did not know that! Awesome!Click to expand...
> 
> Implantation occurs from 6dpo - 12dpo as the egg should have now made its way to the uterus. It can implant earlier but very rare and potentially dangerous. An eptopic pregnancy is when implantation occured in the falopian tubes instead of uterus.Click to expand...


----------



## Mom To 2

I got my smiley on Friday, so should have ovualted by now. Have cramps tonight and not sure whats up, lower ab and to the left. Weird.


----------



## Shellvz

Mom To 2 said:


> I got my smiley on Friday, so should have ovualted by now. Have cramps tonight and not sure whats up, lower ab and to the left. Weird.

Are you charting/temping? It helps to take the guess work out I find.

It pinpoints exactly when you ovulate and tells you what day you are on.

I had ovulation pain on 1dpo too...


----------



## Mom To 2

No, I dont temp. Nice to know you had pains even after ovulation, guess thats all mine was.


----------



## electrcaldiva

Shellvz said:


> Mom To 2 said:
> 
> 
> Got my smiley yesterday. :happydance:
> bd the night before, lastnight, and plan to today also. Hope we are catching that egg!
> 
> Yay :)
> All the best with this cycle :)Click to expand...


sorry im late but good luck mt2


----------



## electrcaldiva

Shellvz said:


> Mom To 2 said:
> 
> 
> I got my smiley on Friday, so should have ovualted by now. Have cramps tonight and not sure whats up, lower ab and to the left. Weird.
> 
> Are you charting/temping? It helps to take the guess work out I find.
> 
> It pinpoints exactly when you ovulate and tells you what day you are on.
> 
> I had ovulation pain on 1dpo too...Click to expand...

i did too shellvz.... i had pain for a couple of days on my right side...im also working with a 1/2 of tube on my right side....


----------



## electrcaldiva

ok so in 5 days we can take an ept ......im feeling preggers girls...anyone else feeling queasy, sleepy or a liitle different? the bad thing is i think i wanted to be preggers sooo bad i made myself have symptoms in april an i got a BFN.....im also on prenatals and fertibella so that could be making me queasy as well....


----------



## Mom To 2

I hope your symptoms are your preggo eggo! :haha: No symptoms here, have sore nipples but I always do for a few days after I ovulate. The only huge symptom I had in Dec was horrible lower back pain for about a week before I got my BFP..... COME ON BACK PAIN!!! I will be the last testing of us three. I only have two digitals and dont want to use them before AF is due. Sure will be fun watching your results though!!!


----------



## Shellvz

Mom To 2 said:


> I hope your symptoms are your preggo eggo! :haha: No symptoms here, have sore nipples but I always do for a few days after I ovulate. The only huge symptom I had in Dec was horrible lower back pain for about a week before I got my BFP..... COME ON BACK PAIN!!! I will be the last testing of us three. I only have two digitals and dont want to use them before AF is due. Sure will be fun watching your results though!!!

When is AF due for you?


----------



## Shellvz

electrcaldiva said:


> ok so in 5 days we can take an ept ......im feeling preggers girls...anyone else feeling queasy, sleepy or a liitle different? the bad thing is i think i wanted to be preggers sooo bad i made myself have symptoms in april an i got a BFN.....im also on prenatals and fertibella so that could be making me queasy as well....

I hope you get your positive test result :)

As for me, I am going to wait till af overdue before testing. I am tired of testing too early, getting BFN followed quickly by AF.

Last month my temp plummeted on 13dpo so I knew I was out - so will be keeping an eye on my temp closer to 14dpo.

My boobs are seriously painful :( Not sure if this is a sign of anything or just progesterone. They have been hurting since ovulation so figure it must be progesterone related as implant hadn't occurred yet.

7 more days 
:coffee:


----------



## electrcaldiva

Im thinking I didnt conceive this cycle.....at 1st I was feeling nauseated but now nothing....im back to normal..also in Feb my boobies were super sore a week before af was due .... we shall see 
...im remaining hopeful but looking forward to next cycle....


----------



## Shellvz

electrcaldiva said:


> Im thinking I didnt conceive this cycle.....at 1st I was feeling nauseated but now nothing....im back to normal..also in Feb my boobies were super sore a week before af was due .... we shall see
> ...im remaining hopeful but looking forward to next cycle....

It's not over till af shows...

Hang in there :)


----------



## Shellvz

Hhmm... 8 dpo and I really have no clue whether all these symptoms I am feeling are pregnancy related or just normal pmt.

Af due on Tuesday 12th June - so still 6 more days away.

Boobs still tender but not as severe, cramping in abdomen off and on, still gassy and have heartburn off and on. Temp up this morning. Smells are more intense and make me feel nauseas. Craving chocolate last few days!

No spotting or implantation bleeding yet - though that is only for 30% of women. It is still possible that implantation hasn't yet occurred as it can happen anytime between 6dpo and 12dpo.

Whatever happens the egg already is or isn't fertilised and implantation already has or hasn't occurred. Nothing I can do about it except wait!

:coffee:


----------



## Mom To 2

Shellvz said:


> When is AF due for you?

Thurs, the 14th. 

I am not having any symptoms except CM today and that is not normal for me. My boobs and nipples are a little sore, but that seems to be normal for me some months after I ovulate.


----------



## Mom To 2

electrcaldiva said:


> Im thinking I didnt conceive this cycle.....at 1st I was feeling nauseated but now nothing....im back to normal..also in Feb my boobies were super sore a week before af was due .... we shall see
> ...im remaining hopeful but looking forward to next cycle....

Don't you dare count yourself out already! It's way too early...positive thoughts here. :hugs:


----------



## electrcaldiva

Mom To 2 said:


> electrcaldiva said:
> 
> 
> Im thinking I didnt conceive this cycle.....at 1st I was feeling nauseated but now nothing....im back to normal..also in Feb my boobies were super sore a week before af was due .... we shall see
> ...im remaining hopeful but looking forward to next cycle....
> 
> Don't you dare count yourself out already! It's way too early...positive thoughts here. :hugs:Click to expand...



awww thanks MT2:hugs:


Im so back and forth...ive been sleeping allday the past 2 days...i have some bloating... no boobie pain...some lite lower back pain (not sure if thats from me needing new mattresses)and major tears the past few days...i mean the simplist things had me boo hooing

MT2 we are 6dpo.....i hope all 3 of us made babies this cycle.....:dust:


----------



## Shellvz

9dpo
My temp just shot up... Hasn't done this on any other cycle so far. Could be triphasic could be sore throat...?

So hot tonight, difficult to sleep. Kept dreaming about taking my temp in different thermometers and about preparing for a baby!


----------



## Mom To 2

Oh Shell, sounds promising!!!

Tonight I got dizzy and the room tilted a bit after a sudden movement. The only time that I remember this happening was last time I was preggers right after my BFP! Gave me hope, I'm feeling good about it this cycle. Just feel like DH and I did everything right...plus our 11 yr anniversary is at the end of the month, what a great gift a BFP would be.


----------



## Shellvz

electrcaldiva said:


> major tears the past few days...i mean the simplist things had me boo hooing

I have been tearing up easily too - even just watching 'Modern Family' on tele last night kept getting emotional :dohh:


----------



## Shellvz

Mom To 2 said:


> Oh Shell, sounds promising!!!
> 
> Tonight I got dizzy and the room tilted a bit after a sudden movement. The only time that I remember this happening was last time I was preggers right after my BFP! Gave me hope, I'm feeling good about it this cycle. Just feel like DH and I did everything right...plus our 11 yr anniversary is at the end of the month, what a great gift a BFP would be.

We all have promising signs - a few more days and we will know :)

One of the girls in 2ww thread just tested at 10dpo and has BFP... Hoping that is just the beginning for all of us :happydance:


----------



## electrcaldiva

today im feeling really bloated...i felt like this 5 days before af last month....I had some light cramping but nothing to be too concerned with...there was a lot of rumbling going on in my abdomen today...and a whole lot of gas(TMI) sorrry.....ive been kinda sleepy but i contribute that to the wicked schedule I work....I decided I'm going to buy the FR ept that you can test 6 days sooner instead of 5...my impatience is getting the best of me...Im going to test on friday...there are 3 test in the pack so i'll probably do 1 tomorrow nite just for giggles and hopefully a :bfp:


----------



## Mom To 2

Good Luck elec!

fotgot to write Yesterday,
5dpo-slight dizzy spell, sore boobs started today


----------



## Shellvz

Feeling sore all over... My right side abdomen, lower back and breasts. 

Getting tired of pain - 9th day in a row now - hoping it is not all for nothing though!

My emotions seem all over the place, hormonal! Can't think straight and easily irritated - which is not usual for me.

Big deep breath in... Big deep breath out... I feel like I am coming to the end of my pain tolerance. If I am not pregnant then I wish these symptoms will disappear!


----------



## Shellvz

Temp dip... Not sure where I stand now . Feeling emotional today. Not in as much pain this morning more niggly. It seems to get worse during the day.

10dpo - trying to resist testing. In my current state think I will burst into tears if BFN...
*


----------



## Mom To 2

I'm so sorry your feeling this way! Hope that BFP shows and makes it all worth it...TTC is such an emotional rollercoaster.

AFM, 6dpo- boobs even more sore than the past few days


----------



## Shellvz

Mom To 2 said:


> I'm so sorry your feeling this way! Hope that BFP shows and makes it all worth it...TTC is such an emotional rollercoaster.
> 
> AFM, 6dpo- boobs even more sore than the past few days

Thanks Mandy,

I hope that we all get our BFP this cycle. I just wish we didn't have to go through this rollercoaster of emotions and symptoms.

I wish that we felt nothing at all if we weren't pregnant - that would make it soooo much easier!

I have a head cold, my boobs still hurt so I don't think I am out yet. We will all know one way or another soon!


----------



## Shellvz

Shellvz said:


> Shellvz said:
> 
> 
> Well - thought it would be fun and interesting to list symptoms as they occur each day. Despite our best intentions we will symptom spot so good to have a record for this cycle and to compare to future cycles.
> 
> I will just keep editing this one reply :)
> 
> 1DPO - ovulation pain (right side), very sore tender breasts
> 2DPO - no symptoms
> 3DPO - temp dip (fallback) fatigue, heartburn, wind
> 4DPO - heartburn, wind, sore nipples
> 5DPO - nausea, wind, sore nipples
> 6DPO - tender heavy breasts, wind
> 7DPO - temp dip, sore breasts, wind, tired, bloated
> 8DPO - temp rise, sore breasts, cramping, wind, tired, bloated
> 9DPO - temp rise, sore breasts, cramping, wind, tired, bloated, cranky
> 10DPO -temp dip, head cold, headache, sore breasts, cramping, blues
> 11DPO - temp rise, woke in sweat, sore boobs, bloated, dizzy & faint
> 12DPO
> 13DPO
> 14DPO
> 
> :coffee:Click to expand...

Symptoms so far...


----------



## Shellvz

How are you going ladies?

I am unsure whether we succeeded this month or not. Have no idea!

If my temp doesn't plummet on Monday (13dpo) then I am going to test. It's a public hol so figure I can test with my husband.


----------



## Mom To 2

I'm thinking I'm pregnant....but I think that every month. :wacko:
Boobs are still very sore, had a random hot flash and that could be a good sign.
Thinking of testing on Tues, going to try and hold off till Wed...AF due Thurs.

Ready too see a BFP on here!


----------



## Shellvz

I have forced myself to lay down on couch before I pass out. Think I have done too much today. Feeling dizzy and faint - not felt this before...


----------



## Shellvz

Temp drop. Still above cover line but doesn't give me hope.

Easily teary. So disappointed. Questioning now why I was in so much pain if it was for nothing!


----------



## electrcaldiva

"Questioning now why I was in so much pain if it was for nothing!" im thinking the same thing shellv... I have absolutely no symptoms now. I was reading the implantation typically is on 9dpo and thats me today..i'm going to do a FRER in the am when I get home from work....I will be 10dpo then and i should at least get a faint line...


----------



## Mom To 2

Shell I was just reading how temp is a great indicator of ovulation but not so much when it comes to pregnancy. Your not out yet!

Good Luck elec, I tested daily last time till AF was due and didn't get a BFP till she was a day late, so don't count yourself out either till she shows!

I've been in a teary mood all day. I want this so bad and I'm starting to feel like it's never going to happen. I'm worried about testing and seeing that horrible BFN. :cry: Going to try and hold off testing till Wed.


----------



## Shellvz

Mom To 2 said:


> Shell I was just reading how temp is a great indicator of ovulation but not so much when it comes to pregnancy. Your not out yet!
> 
> Good Luck elec, I tested daily last time till AF was due and didn't get a BFP till she was a day late, so don't count yourself out either till she shows!
> 
> I've been in a teary mood all day. I want this so bad and I'm starting to feel like it's never going to happen. I'm worried about testing and seeing that horrible BFN. :cry: Going to try and hold off testing till Wed.

Thanks Mandy - that is encouraging news :)

Spent the afternoon with my husbands parents. They could see I wasn't feeling well but what could I say. I don't know whether I am pregnant or have pmt. Either way I have been feeling ill all day.

Headache and nausea. Still have pain every so often in my right side abdomen and less tender boobs.

Tomorrow I will hopefully know one way or another. Af due tue. Testing tomorrow if temp still above coverline.

Hang in there ladies - this has been an emotional rollercoaster ride but it will end with an answer. Hopefully a BFP for all of us!


----------



## Shellvz

Temp in free fall
BFN :(
I am out. Af expected tomorrow!


----------



## Mom To 2

awwww, Shell, I'm so sorry! But I'm still not giving up on you till she shows.

9dpo here. All morning at church I had motion sickness/slight dizzy spells.
This evening have had slight AF cramps but it's too early, AF due in 4 days.


----------



## electrcaldiva

Im out too....I poas using FRER.....BFN:( 10dpo.....next cycle im going to use the cbdfm....I found 1 on craigslist for $100 & with test strips
I had stopped the fertibella after I o'd last month...but I going to start back on them along with the prenatals...


----------



## Mom To 2

When is AF due? I didnt get my BFP last time till the day after AF was due, so I was about 14 or 15 dpo.


----------



## Shellvz

Mom To 2 said:


> awwww, Shell, I'm so sorry! But I'm still not giving up on you till she shows.J
> 
> 9dpo here. All morning at church I had motion sickness/slight dizzy spells.
> This evening have had slight AF cramps but it's too early, AF due in 4 days.

Thanks Mandy. I thought I had a good chance this month but it wasn't meant to be.

I hope you get your BFP - your symptoms sound positive :)


----------



## Shellvz

electrcaldiva said:


> Im out too....I poas using FRER.....BFN:( 10dpo.....next cycle im going to use the cbdfm....I found 1 on craigslist for $100 & with test strips
> I had stopped the fertibella after I o'd last month...but I going to start back on them along with the prenatals...

10dpo is still early as egg can implant right up to 12dpo. Hang in there till atleast 13 or 14dpo before testing again.

Af should show up exactly 14dpo if you have a normal luteal phase of 14 days.


----------



## electrcaldiva

:witch:is due on june 14th for me... I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of us.... I was wondering if I did some damage tonite....I was prying something off at work (very labor intense)...i put so much into it it felt like I did a very hard crunch...I haven't had any type of bloating or pain today but a few hours after I pryed some equipment off a frame i had a pain like im getting ready to come on...is it coincidental or could I have been preggers? I figured if i was I would have started spotting immediatley if I was.... is it possible that I put too much pressure in my abdomen area?


----------



## Mom To 2

elec, I'm not sure about that, your baby is so snuggled and protected, especially at this stage. Hope your ok.

Two more dizzy spells this morning, this is so not normal for me, going to test in the morning, will be 11dpo, early, but I can't stand the wait....pray for me please.


----------



## electrcaldiva

Good luck MT2....baby dust for test tomorrow....I tested again today...:( BFN


----------



## Mom To 2

I hate BFN, sorry to hear. Keep testing!


----------



## Mom To 2

Tested this morning....got my BFP at 11 dpo! FRER and Clearblue digital. Digitals were not around when I had my two kids, it just makes it more real to read PREGNANT.

This was our 6th cycle trying, but we tried two new things. SMEP plan was one, https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm, and Softcups. This was also the 2nd month I had used EPO and it had really helped with my EWCM.

Good Luck ladies, praying for you till we all get those BFP.


----------



## electrcaldiva

Mom To 2 said:


> Tested this morning....got my BFP at 11 dpo! FRER and Clearblue digital. Digitals were not around when I had my two kids, it just makes it more real to read PREGNANT.
> 
> This was our 6th cycle trying, but we tried two new things. SMEP plan was one, https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm, and Softcups. This was also the 2nd month I had used EPO and it had really helped with my EWCM.
> 
> Good Luck ladies, praying for you till we all get those BFP.

Yayyyyyy.....im so happy for you.....I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## electrcaldiva

Shellv, looks like its me & u next cycle....keep in touch with us MT2


----------



## Shellvz

Mom To 2 said:


> Tested this morning....got my BFP at 11 dpo! FRER and Clearblue digital. Digitals were not around when I had my two kids, it just makes it more real to read PREGNANT.
> 
> This was our 6th cycle trying, but we tried two new things. SMEP plan was one, https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm, and Softcups. This was also the 2nd month I had used EPO and it had really helped with my EWCM.
> 
> Good Luck ladies, praying for you till we all get those BFP.

Congratulations :)
That is awesome news. I am so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## Shellvz

electrcaldiva said:


> Shellv, looks like its me & u next cycle....keep in touch with us MT2

:hugs:


----------



## Shellvz

How is everyone going?


----------



## electrcaldiva

Hey Shellvz....how are you.....1 down 2 more babies to go....this is our cycle girl....ok so im on cd5 I bought a cbdfm for $100 she also had 30 test sticks so im ready...i started epo on cd3 and MT2 used mucinex too so im going to try that as well...


----------



## Mom To 2

Good Luck this month ladies! 
I'm headed to the doc in the morning for my first appt. This one I only see the nurse and get bloods drawn, then see doc next week. I'm ready to get through the day, I will be 4weeks and 4days and thats when I miscarried my last one.


----------



## Shellvz

electrcaldiva said:


> Hey Shellvz....how are you.....1 down 2 more babies to go....this is our cycle girl....ok so im on cd5 I bought a cbdfm for $100 she also had 30 test sticks so im ready...i started epo on cd3 and MT2 used mucinex too so im going to try that as well...

Yes - let this be our turn :)

I will start testing LH surge (opk) on Thursday - which will be CD 10. I am expecting to ovulate over the weekend (which is a lot more convenient for us).

I started taking epo as soon as af began as it helps me combat pmt symptoms. Once I ovulate I will switch to fish oil this cycle.

I am taking elevit, my husband is taking menevit and fish oil and we will use Preseed again.

Here's hoping to successful conception :)


----------



## Shellvz

Mom To 2 said:


> Good Luck this month ladies!
> I'm headed to the doc in the morning for my first appt. This one I only see the nurse and get bloods drawn, then see doc next week. I'm ready to get through the day, I will be 4weeks and 4days and thats when I miscarried my last one.

Thanks Mandy,

All the best with your blood tests and I pray that this little one stays safe and sound inside for the whole term!

Stay in touch :hugs:


----------



## electrcaldiva

Shellvz said:


> Mom To 2 said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck this month ladies!
> I'm headed to the doc in the morning for my first appt. This one I only see the nurse and get bloods drawn, then see doc next week. I'm ready to get through the day, I will be 4weeks and 4days and thats when I miscarried my last one.
> 
> Thanks Mandy,
> 
> All the best with your blood tests and I pray that this little one stays safe and sound inside for the whole term!
> 
> Stay in touch :hugs:Click to expand...


Same here MT2

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## electrcaldiva

Shellvz said:


> Mom To 2 said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck this month ladies!
> I'm headed to the doc in the morning for my first appt. This one I only see the nurse and get bloods drawn, then see doc next week. I'm ready to get through the day, I will be 4weeks and 4days and thats when I miscarried my last one.
> 
> Thanks Mandy,
> 
> All the best with your blood tests and I pray that this little one stays safe and sound inside for the whole term!
> 
> Stay in touch :hugs:Click to expand...


Same here MT2

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## electrcaldiva

well its cd7....


----------



## Shellvz

electrcaldiva said:


> well its cd7....

Today is CD10 for me - so starting OPK tonight after work...

Expecting to ovulate between CD12-CD14...

Then back to the 2ww already :wacko:


----------



## Shellvz

Negative opk test last night. Testing again tonight. 

Expecting LH surge today or tomorrow according to my prior cycles history. 

Feeling more stable emotionally now - made a difference talking with husband the other night :)


----------



## Shellvz

CD13 Ovulation day - positive opk yesterday and temp dip this morning so by rights my temp will go up tomorrow. 

Not in as much pain as last month - had pain in my right ovary from ovulation till af came. This is my left side and all I feel is small twinges now and then.

Tomorrow I enter the 2ww again... I guess in that respect the 2 weeks does go fast as I am already here again so soon!


----------



## Shellvz

Well, temp increase this morning so definitely ovulated yesterday - back in the 2ww :coffee:

This time I will try my best not to stress over every symptom - not even going to notate the usual suspects - only paying attention to new symptoms.

So tiredness, cramping, tender breasts, nausea, headaches are all caused by PMT in my experience. Does not mean pregnancy!

Going to distract myself best I can aswell. I have already researched so much these past few months - google has no new answers for me ;)

Maybe just read a good book and get stuck into work!


----------



## Mom To 2

Sounds like a perfect plan! Praying this is your month.


----------



## Shellvz

Mom To 2 said:


> Sounds like a perfect plan! Praying this is your month.

Thanks Mandy :)

How are you going?


----------



## Mom To 2

Doing good. Have had slight morning sickness the past few mornings but its not bad at all yet. I wasnt terribly sick with my two children so I'm curious how it will go this time.


----------



## Shellvz

Mom To 2 said:


> Doing good. Have had slight morning sickness the past few mornings but its not bad at all yet. I wasnt terribly sick with my two children so I'm curious how it will go this time.

That's great - I pray you continue a smooth, healthy pregnancy with no complications :thumbup:


----------



## Shellvz

Going well so far - not stuck on symptoms and able to distract myself better than last month.

It also helps that I am not in pain like last month - no ovulation pain or cramping and no sore boobs. I am sure that is part of what affected me last cycle - being in pain for 14 days and still no baby!

So here I am waiting quite contentedly :coffee:


----------



## Shellvz

6dpo

Had earache for last 5 days so been under the weather of late.

Had barely any symptoms to ignore this cycle. Just heartburn and gas. Boobs still painfree and can't say much cramping in uterus or ovary. 

Such a different cycle to last month...

How are you going?


----------



## Shellvz

7dpo

Big temp drop... Curious but trying not to get hopes up yet for implantation dip.

No symptoms to ignore still ;)


----------



## Shellvz

8 dpo

only 6 more days to go :coffee:

Been having sharp pains in my left side now turned to dull ache. Boobs starting to get sore. Temp came back up this morning but not very far.

All I can do is wait patiently and distract, distract, distract :wacko:


----------



## Shellvz

9dpo

This cycle has been very different to the previous 3. Barely any symptoms to spot and ignore. Boobs are full and tender, minor cramping in uterus and usual heartburn.

My temps aren't definitive - they are above the coverline but not triphasic or particularly high. I realise at 9dpo implantation may not even have occurred yet - temp drop could have just been random.

Af due on Sunday so soon enough I will know :coffee:


----------



## electrcaldiva

hey shellvz....sorry ive been mia......ive been sooooo busy these past 2 weeks...was trying to get my mom moved from her home she lived in for 38 years....and trying to get her not to take everything from a 3000 sqft home to a 1100 sqft apt was hell.. lol... so to update what ive been doing.... i took epo from cd3 until i o'd (got that from MT2). i used my cbfm and i had my1st peak on cd9 so i :sex: on both peak days. it seems i o'd a liitle earlier this cycle. and i agree all those symptoms we had last cycle and still got a :bfn: i'm not going by any symptons. i did have a sour stomach a few days ago but that passed.. i stopped the fertibella and prenatals...i was wayyy too tired taking all of that stuff. i noticed that ive been starving lately...ive been really hungery..other than that i guess i will know friday...im going to do an ept then...:dust:


----------



## Shellvz

I think I am out - my temps keep going down instead of up. Still above the coverline but heading in wrong direction for a pregnancy.

Feel disappointed as I thought we were in for a good chance this month. Atleast I have a few days to come to terms with it and get ready for af and new cycle to begin immediately on sunday.

:nope:


----------



## Shellvz

electrcaldiva said:


> hey shellvz....sorry ive been mia......ive been sooooo busy these past 2 weeks...was trying to get my mom moved from her home she lived in for 38 years....and trying to get her not to take everything from a 3000 sqft home to a 1100 sqft apt was hell.. lol... so to update what ive been doing.... i took epo from cd3 until i o'd (got that from MT2). i used my cbfm and i had my1st peak on cd9 so i :sex: on both peak days. it seems i o'd a liitle earlier this cycle. and i agree all those symptoms we had last cycle and still got a :bfn: i'm not going by any symptons. i did have a sour stomach a few days ago but that passed.. i stopped the fertibella and prenatals...i was wayyy too tired taking all of that stuff. i noticed that ive been starving lately...ive been really hungery..other than that i guess i will know friday...im going to do an ept then...:dust:

Progesterone is so misleading!!! I wish we had zero symptoms of anything unless we were pregnant - that would make it so much easier :)

EPO can shorten your cycle and make you O earlier. I take it too till ovulation then switch to fish oil.

Wishing you all the best in this cycle :)


----------



## electrcaldiva

Shellvz..dont give up until the:witch: comes...im feeling kinda nauseated again today and theres shooting light pains in my boobs...but unlike last cycle im not going to believe in these symptoms...sometimes i think i want to be preggers so bad i create my own symptoms...i guess since i o'd earlier i may be a little further into my cycle than i think...


----------



## Shellvz

Temps in holding pattern, boobs slightly tender, exhibiting all usual pmt symptoms. Fully expecting af on Sunday.

Feeling ok about it. I am coming to terms with the concept it may take a year or more to conceive and this is only our 4th attempt. Out of 12 or more that is barely scratching the surface.

I am curious if next cycle has the same level of pain as last month (right side). If so, I will need to go to Dr and see if I have a cyst on right ovary.

I am nearly out of my first box of Elevit - so I will switch to folic acid till pregnant and hopefully that will alleviate some of my 2ww symptoms. I am certain most of them are connected with the prenatal vitamins for I never felt this sick each month before starting to take them four months ago.


----------



## Shellvz

14dpo
Temps plummeted below coverline, af started this morning.

So begins CD1 on cycle 5...


----------



## electrcaldiva

shellvz i hope you get your :bfp: this cycle.... I just got mine tonite.....12dpo....i used my CBFM the 1st try this cycle and got my :bfp: i paid $100 for it used and reset it and bam 

[IMG]https://i992.photobucket.com/albums/af44/electricaldiva/mail.jpg[/IMG]


Now I pray that my bean sticks


----------



## Mom To 2

So excited for you elec!!!! Congrats!

Sorry about AF Shell, praying next month is your month.

AFM, had an ultrasound Saturday and got to see baby with a good strong heartbeat.


----------



## Shellvz

electrcaldiva said:


> shellvz i hope you get your :bfp: this cycle.... I just got mine tonite.....12dpo....i used my CBFM the 1st try this cycle and got my :bfp: i paid $100 for it used and reset it and bam
> 
> [IMG]https://i992.photobucket.com/albums/af44/electricaldiva/mail.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Now I pray that my bean sticks

Congratulations :)

I am very happy for you. I pray you have a happy, safe and healthy pregnancy :hugs:

By the way, what is CBFM?


----------



## Shellvz

Mom To 2 said:


> So excited for you elec!!!! Congrats!
> 
> Sorry about AF Shell, praying next month is your month.
> 
> AFM, had an ultrasound Saturday and got to see baby with a good strong heartbeat.

That's excellent news :)

I read just the other day that babies with strong heart beat do not miscarry :)


----------



## Mom To 2

Clear Blue Fertility Monitor.
I'm not sure what they are, have only read about them on here, but they keep track of your cycle and let you know your most fertile days.


----------



## electrcaldiva

thanks girls for the congrats.. hope this is a sticky bean....

Shellvz...MT2 is right... CBFM is the clear blue easy digital fertility monitor....it is very very very effective...I used it for the 1st time last cycle. I say its worth the $200 but if you can find one used i say get it...I bought mine for $100 and she also had some test strips left, as a matter of fact i think i still have about 5 or 6 left. You press the m button the first day of you cycle. You have to program it by cd5 or it may be cd6 for your current cycle...and then it will show a test strip sign when it wants you to POAS. you snap the stick in and it measures estrogen and something else to tell when your most fertile. It shows you your high days and then it displays an egg symbol for your peak days. I bd once during my high days cause by the time i realized the indicator was showing high it was showing my peak days. I bd both peak days and once after and waaaala... I got my :bfp:...i'll probably sell mine in a few weeks but you still have time left this cycle to start...:hugs::hugs:


make sure you do a factory reset on the monitor if you decide to buy one used


----------



## Shellvz

electrcaldiva said:


> thanks girls for the congrats.. hope this is a sticky bean....
> 
> Shellvz...MT2 is right... CBFM is the clear blue easy digital fertility monitor....it is very very very effective...I used it for the 1st time last cycle. I say its worth the $200 but if you can find one used i say get it...I bought mine for $100 and she also had some test strips left, as a matter of fact i think i still have about 5 or 6 left. You press the m button the first day of you cycle. You have to program it by cd5 or it may be cd6 for your current cycle...and then it will show a test strip sign when it wants you to POAS. you snap the stick in and it measures estrogen and something else to tell when your most fertile. It shows you your high days and then it displays an egg symbol for your peak days. I bd once during my high days cause by the time i realized the indicator was showing high it was showing my peak days. I bd both peak days and once after and waaaala... I got my :bfp:...i'll probably sell mine in a few weeks but you still have time left this cycle to start...:hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> make sure you do a factory reset on the monitor if you decide to buy one used

I had not heard of these before. As I have been able to pinpoint ovulation from charting I think I won't need it - but it certainly seems like a great idea and worked for you :thumbup:


----------



## electrcaldiva

Shellvz,,,,,just dropped in to check on you...this is your month girl :hugs:


----------

